# Labor question re: sound deadening installation



## csm_274 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd like to have my 2010 Yukon xl treated with sound deadening material. I'm not looking for rolls royce quiet, but I do want to "do it right.". What's a reasonable price to expect from an installer? Also, how much of the truck would you recommend having treated? This will be expensive no matter what! But avoiding excess treatments (ie roof, etc) may save me a little. Thoughts?


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

what are you looking for in terms of deadening though? you don't want RR quiet, but.... what are you wanting to deaden? eliminate road noise? panel vibration? whats the goal? You could probably see a quote of 500 to 10k depending on how far you want to go with it.


----------



## csm_274 (Jul 25, 2010)

Excellent question...I want to reduce road noise, and avoid the potential vibrations that will result from putting in a new system (i.e. going from stock bose system to Hertz millie's up front, 1-2 10" inch subs in the rear, etc.).


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

if you're having someone do it, using deadener mat and a closed cell foam would likely be sufficient for you, but might need to do the floor. Probably ~1k in material depending on what you go with and anywhere from 500 to 2k for install depending on how much material you bought and the ease of installation.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

A full treatment will take a professional 2-3 days to do. Your best bet for finding the needed skill set is probably a body shop. Don't know what the going rate is in your area, but if we go with $50/hr, probably 800-1200 in labor.


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

Are you opposed to doing the work yourself? For a few hundred dollars and a couple days time, you could do it yourself (you could really do it in a day if you were quick and efficient). Check out RAAMaudio for great products, great prices (especially if you were considering dynamat) and also a great businessman who answers questions and gives great advice. A lot of us on here could give you advice as well.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

We charge double material cost. So £130 for a trunk kit and another £130 to fit it, our normal labour rate is £48 per hour (inc taxes)


----------



## 93accordlxwhite (Apr 29, 2011)

It involves so much labor it's really cost-prohibitive (for me at least) to have someone else do it. I mean to do your floor alone would require removing all your seats, lower trim pieces; then the time to cut, fit, recut, etc. and glue the material, and then reinstall everything (and trouble-shooting what now doesn't fit if the material is too thick). My advice like the other posters suggested would be to try it yourself. You pocket the money, gain experience and insight, and get a confidence/pride boost. To install a layer of MLV in both my doors took me @ 2 hours for the first and 45 minutes for the second (I used the first piece as a template for the second). My final advice is don't skimp out on materials if you do pay someone to do it. The extra $1-200 in materials is definitely better than paying the $500+ in labor a second time.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

It's a question of balancing time, skills and interest. Doing it yourself is great if you have the time and interest. It's very important not to underestimate the time involved. A full treatment is not a one day job unless your disassemble and assemble skills are exceptional. I'll be working on a GTO tomorrow with 2 other guys. It will be a long day to get it all done. In most cases, just applying the materials will take a full day. The guys in the body shop next door can completely pull an interior in a bout 1/2 hour and put it back in in an hour or so. It takes most of us considerably longer.

It's usually best to do the project in phases, especially if the vehicle needs to drivable most of the time. You can work on the doors without disabling it. Same for the trunk and hatch. Getting to the floor and roof is different and that's the best place to schedule a large chunk of time - like a weekend or when your wife is visiting her family


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

93accordlxwhite said:


> It involves so much labor it's really cost-prohibitive (for me at least) to have someone else do it. I mean to do your floor alone would require removing all your seats, lower trim pieces; then the time to cut, fit, recut, etc. and glue the material, and then reinstall everything (and trouble-shooting what now doesn't fit if the material is too thick). My advice like the other posters suggested would be to try it yourself. You pocket the money, gain experience and insight, and get a confidence/pride boost. To install a layer of MLV in both my doors took me @ 2 hours for the first and 45 minutes for the second (I used the first piece as a template for the second). My final advice is don't skimp out on materials if you do pay someone to do it. The extra $1-200 in materials is definitely better than paying the $500+ in labor a second time.


This... 

And 

This...



> It's a question of balancing time, skills and interest. Doing it yourself is great if you have the time and interest. It's very important not to underestimate the time involved. A full treatment is not a one day job unless your disassemble and assemble skills are exceptional. I'll be working on a GTO tomorrow with 2 other guys. It will be a long day to get it all done. In most cases, just applying the materials will take a full day. The guys in the body shop next door can completely pull an interior in a bout 1/2 hour and put it back in in an hour or so. It takes most of us considerably longer.
> 
> It's usually best to do the project in phases, especially if the vehicle needs to drivable most of the time. You can work on the doors without disabling it. Same for the trunk and hatch. Getting to the floor and roof is different and that's the best place to schedule a large chunk of time - like a weekend or when your wife is visiting her family


What it comes down to is it's a HUGE amount of labor and most likely one of the most costly things you could pay for in material and labor... 

As the others have stated, IF you can do it yourself, DO IT... OR do anything you can to reduce labor costs... pull the interior, clean everything before hand, have a plan on what you want (although you don't KNOW what you want, catch 22)

Best plan is do it yourself... THOUSANDS here have, there is no lack of info to help you along..


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

especially considering he is talking about a LARGE SUV... even more time. and time is money... 

L


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

and every shop is looking to make as much as they can on a job... labor pays big... jus sayin... 

If you can do it, do it... (it's the true essence of this site you found)


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

I do a significant amount of deadening and the rule of thumb is the cost if material x2.

That being said many "pros" dont know **** about proper deadening. Make sure your getting cld and MLV in addition to a barrier foam on the doors
And if your doing the floor spend the extra to do the roof. It makes a difference.
Both second skin and stp-Atlantic are the companies I use and have tutorials on their websites 

Good luck!


----------



## 93accordlxwhite (Apr 29, 2011)

Rudeboy said:


> It's a question of balancing time, skills and interest. Doing it yourself is great if you have the time and interest. It's very important not to underestimate the time involved. A full treatment is not a one day job unless your disassemble and assemble skills are exceptional. I'll be working on a GTO tomorrow with 2 other guys. It will be a long day to get it all done. In most cases, just applying the materials will take a full day. The guys in the body shop next door can completely pull an interior in a bout 1/2 hour and put it back in in an hour or so. It takes most of us considerably longer.
> 
> It's usually best to do the project in phases, especially if the vehicle needs to drivable most of the time. You can work on the doors without disabling it. Same for the trunk and hatch. Getting to the floor and roof is different and that's the best place to schedule a large chunk of time - like a weekend or when your wife is visiting her family


Great advice. I guess the bottom line is it really varies by individual whether they're interested in doing their own work. I find personally that the most important thing is to *not feel rushed*. Maybe try to isolate it to 1 door for 3-5 hours. Gives you time to apply a butyl-based adhesive and/or spectrum, and trace out your CCF/MLV. As long as you have the right mindset (knowing it won't go absolutely perfectly the first or second go-around) you should have a good time I mean the worst that happens is you can't get your door panel back on and you would have been paying someone to put it back on anyway(it's really nothing to be embarrassed about if it does happen.)


----------



## bobduch (Jul 22, 2005)

Please pay particular attention the wheel wells. Lots of road/tire noise comes through there.
In addition to the work I did from the inside I also sprayed the outside of the wheel wells with rubberized undercoating.
I also did (under) the hood with a 3/4" foam hoodliner. I also used this foam on the engine side of the firewall.


----------



## 93accordlxwhite (Apr 29, 2011)

Second Skin makes a hood liner which shouldn't be too hard to install.

csm: what are your major noise complaints? rattles? squeaks? vibrations? road noise? etc. or are you mostly looking for benefits that come with the sound deadener like improved bass output etc.? Hope your search is going well


----------



## 93accordlxwhite (Apr 29, 2011)

Second Skin makes a hood liner which shouldn't be too hard to install.

csm: what are your major noise complaints? rattles? squeaks? vibrations? road noise? etc. or are you mostly looking for benefits that come with the sound deadener like improved bass output etc.? Hope your search is going well


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Update on time required. I worked on a 2004 GTO on Saturday. The owner had taken the car apart many times and his father is a car guy. The 3 of us worked from 9:00 AM until 10:30 PM. When they left, everything was done, except for part of the trunk. That's about 40 man hours. Very nice car.


----------

